# Please help with Batteries



## bjorncoetsee (21/9/14)

I have a question 
If I build a coil with,lets say 26 gauge 2.4 ohms.
And I use a 2000mah 10A battery, it takes like 5 seconds before the coil gets red
If I use the exact same setup, with a 2500mah 35A battery, will the coil get red quicker because of the higher A rating? 
I know higher A is safer for sub ohms, but does it push out more power to a high resistance coil than a lower A battery?


----------



## WHeunis (21/9/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> I have a question
> If I build a coil with,lets say 26 gauge 2.4 ohms.
> And I use a 2000mah 10A battery, it takes like 5 seconds before the coil gets red
> If I use the exact same setup, with a 2500mah 35A battery, will the coil get red quicker because of the higher A rating?
> I know higher A is safer for sub ohms, but does it push out more power to a high resistance coil than a lower A battery?


 
No.
It will not heat your coil faster.

The only thing that will have that effect is increasing the setting on your regulated mod, or changing to a lower resistance coil.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lim (21/9/14)

first... what mod u using ? mech or what?


----------



## bjorncoetsee (21/9/14)

x56696e9b said:


> first... what mod u using ? mech or what?


Reo,so it is a mech


----------



## Lim (21/9/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Reo,so it is a mech


 
in that sense it should,

Power (in watt) = current (in Amp) X Voltage
so if the voltage is the same (more or less, in 18650 batteries) , and you increase the Amp 3 fold, then you should get 3 times the power on the coil. and thus it should heat up faster.

Sorry if I am wrong in this, I am new in vaping and above is just from my high school science.


----------



## Andre (21/9/14)

x56696e9b said:


> in that sense it should,
> 
> Power (in watt) = current (in Amp) X Voltage
> so if the voltage is the same (more or less, in 18650 batteries) , and you increase the Amp 3 fold, then you should get 3 times the power on the coil. and thus it should heat up faster.
> ...


No, I think @WHeunis is correct. The Amp rating refers to discharge Amps, not the current generated. That is dependent on resistance, voltage and power.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Richard (21/9/14)

It would be dependant on the max battery discharge and if i'm not mistaken all 18650's fully charged push out 4.2 volt. So there would be no change between different capacity batteries as they all push out 4.2 volt you would need a regulated device to push more power to the coil.


----------



## tetrasect (21/9/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> I have a question
> If I build a coil with,lets say 26 gauge 2.4 ohms.
> And I use a 2000mah 10A battery, it takes like 5 seconds before the coil gets red
> If I use the exact same setup, with a 2500mah 35A battery, will the coil get red quicker because of the higher A rating?
> I know higher A is safer for sub ohms, but does it push out more power to a high resistance coil than a lower A battery?


 
Hi there, short answer is no, because of the relationship between current, resistance and voltage. Your voltage and resistance are static so the current drawn will not change if you change the battery.

Any battery that will fit your mod will be 4.2V.

At 2.4 ohms the current drawn would be 1.75A, so you are not getting anywhere near your battery limit.

With a 10A battery you can go down to 0.42 ohm, with a 35A battery you could go down to 0.12 ohm.

IMPORTANT: Those Efest batteries say 35A on them but that is not the continuous discharge rating, it is the burst rate. They put the 35A on there for marketing but the actual continuous discharge rate is probably somewhere between 15A and 20A. Very irresponsible of them imo.

Use a calculator like this one to easily work out what coils are within safe usage limits for your battery (should also give you a better understanding of the relationship between current, resistance,voltage and power): http://www.ohmslawcalculator.com/ohms_law_calculator.php

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------

